# Happy Masturbation Day!



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Or as the Christians call it, Palm Sunday! ​


(I wish I could take credit for this joke, but alas I cannot)
Happy Masturbation Day, Reddit! : reddit.com



hmm... I am not sure where to go with this thread, Lets see who wants to talk about fapping today!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Wait it's Palm Sunday? I'm a bad Catholic >.>
Well I'm also a lesbian soooo...

How shall I celebrate this....?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

queenofleaves said:


> Wait it's Palm Sunday? I'm a bad Catholic >.>
> Well I'm also a lesbian soooo...
> 
> How shall I celebrate this....?


Um, I think the OP is suggesting that you celebrate with your palm.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Um, I think the OP is suggesting that you celebrate with your palm.


Yeah I know...I looked it up though, it is Palm Sunday xD


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

it's too bad, I have no desire to participate in these activities yet. maybe if some of you ladies start talking about it it will help me out?










sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I read that too much masturbation when a man is younger (twenties and thirties) can give him a higher risk of developing prostate cancer, whilst if he masturbates a lot in middle age it can lower the risk. I've not heard of a similar risk for women and cervical cancer or whatever cancer is the female equivalent.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I read that too much masturbation when a man is younger (twenties and thirties) can give him a higher risk of developing prostate cancer, whilst if he masturbates a lot in middle age it can lower the risk. I've not heard of a similar risk for women and cervical cancer or whatever cancer is the female equivalent.


What about females? Any risks/benefits there? xD


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Nah. No risks. Perhaps getting caught? Or lengthening refractory time? 

The Prostate Cancer correlation is a myth. I had a ex obsessed with not getting Prostate Cancer since his father died of it. We looked up just about every far fetched claim.

I think everyday should be palm sunday. :happy:


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I think everyday should be palm sunday. :happy:


 Don't worry, it is.:wink:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Nah. No risks. Perhaps getting caught? Or lengthening refractory time?
> 
> The Prostate Cancer correlation is a myth. I had a ex obsessed with not getting Prostate Cancer since his father died of it. We looked up just about every far fetched claim.
> 
> I think everyday should be palm sunday. :happy:


It's a myth? Well, good to know although I don't masturbate that often anyway.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL, ... Palm Sunday. High-fives for everyone, right?









(I never even dared to hope that this image could be used in this context ... hilarious!)


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah! Woo-hoo!

Too bad I'll be in the car all day and unable to celebrate properly...:sad:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

The image has strange dimensions...Or maybe my hand is just a strange shape/size...

And damnit...I missed Palm day...


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I resent this "Palm Day." It's sexist. I don't masturbate with _my_ palm. 

And don't worry, every day is masturbation day for someone, even if it isn't for you.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

so can I get anybody here to give me a hand? :wink: eh? eh? come on.......




edit* perhaps you should take this opportunity lady K to lend someone else the use of ur palm ;P


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Dammit I thought this was a real day....

I wondered if there was such a day....then I found;

sex therapy article | National Masturbation Day

The International Masturbation Day

*** INTERNATIONAL MASTURBATION DAY *** | Facebook

International Masturbation Day

Happy National Masturbation Month! [Archive] - Hip Forums

I think I just wasted a few moments masturbation time collecting these as I am still kinda confused when I am supposed to be doing it.:dry:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Lady K said:


> I resent this "Palm Day." It's sexist. I don't masturbate with _my_ palm.[/quote]
> 
> My ex-SO was the same way, although we still used the phrase "rubbing herself for good luck" when talking about her doing it.  Although, I guess to play with boobage one would need the palm of one's hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Hm. I've never really gotten off from touching my own breasts, so palming those still isn't really part of my masturbation.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Hm. I've never really gotten off from touching my own breasts, so palming those still isn't really part of my masturbation.


It sometimes makes it a little bit better hehe


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not saying I don't like my breasts, or breasts in general. I just don't get turned on when I touch mine. It's not like I haven't tried! Pinching my own nipples just isn't the same as someone else doing it.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

My boobs don't turn me on or anything...I just use my imagination and it's usually a lot better than not :wink:
it's weird talking about this on the internet...or anywhere really xD


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I learned a long time ago that not talking about sex and being afraid to can really harm you. As a result I'm probably a little _too_ over-sharey, but I'd rather be confident in talking to other people about my sexuality than to be afraid to. Trust me, not sharing hurt me a lot when I was younger.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think having a really rich imagination and inner world really helps masturbation. I can imagine millions of different scenes and people and places. I don't need porn or anything like that.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess thinking about it, we shouldn't really be uncomfortable talking about it...we're just human, it's normal; Not that I wouldn't use my discretion irl though haha


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I actually am also pretty up-front about my sexuality in person as well. I don't walk up to random strangers and tell them I masturbated or anything like that, but sex has come up in some of my classes, and I'm not afraid to share. The more we fear talking about something, the more it controls us. Well, that's true for me at least. Sex doesn't control my life, I control it. (Spoken like a true once upon a time victim, yeah? heh.)

And I agree with sky - I've got a pretty rich imagination when it comes to sex too. I've watched porn here and there, mostly out of curiosity, but I don't need it to stimulate myself. More often than not, I find it amusing or ridiculous.


----------



## Phil Ander (Mar 28, 2010)

this thread needs a theme song:


----------



## Jelouch (Mar 28, 2010)

Lady K said:


> I learned a long time ago that not talking about sex and being afraid to can really harm you. As a result I'm probably a little _too_ over-sharey, but I'd rather be confident in talking to other people about my sexuality than to be afraid to. Trust me, not sharing hurt me a lot when I was younger.


I'm curious. How did it hurt you?


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

this is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard

similar to ghost riding the whip


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Thracius said:


> this is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard
> 
> similar to ghost riding the whip


Well you don't have to join in on the festivities then!


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> I read that too much masturbation when a man is younger (twenties and thirties) can give him a higher risk of developing prostate cancer, whilst if he masturbates a lot in middle age it can lower the risk. I've not heard of a similar risk for women and cervical cancer or whatever cancer is the female equivalent.


 That's good to know. In the future I'll explain to my wife that I'm only trying to lower my risk of getting prostate cancer. And I'm high risk now for all the times I wanked in my youth. :laughing: To anyone reading this, I apologize in advance for ruining your evening meal. :blushed:


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't worry, I celebrated...I celebrated.

Now if only I can get someone to kill me on Friday so I can resurrect on Sunday...


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

I feel like a Hindu on Christmas Day


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

Lady K said:


> I'm not saying I don't like my breasts, or breasts in general. I just don't get turned on when I touch mine. It's not like I haven't tried! Pinching my own nipples just isn't the same as someone else doing it.


 Heh, that's wonderful!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

*fap fap fap*

Wait, I'm supposed to do that and I won't go to hell?

*FAP FAP FAP FAP FAPF FAP FAP!*


----------

